# Newbie



## #countryboyz (Jan 8, 2021)

Bill from New York


----------



## mike243 (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome aboard, this is a great place to get help or just show off some food, they host pictures here so its easy peasy to let us see what you have been up too lol


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from upstate NY!


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from Ma. what kind of smoker you using?
Richie


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## tag0401 (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SC


----------



## robrpb (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome to SMF, Bill!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## #countryboyz (Jan 9, 2021)

tropics said:


> Welcome from Ma. what kind of smoker you using?
> Richie


Home made


----------



## #countryboyz (Jan 9, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Welcome from upstate NY!


Where about Steve? Originally from Utica


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2021)

Greetings from Mississippi! We love some food porn here. So brush up on your pic taking. Lots of info to be gleaned.
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Ga.


----------



## #countryboyz (Jan 9, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Greetings from Mississippi! We love some food porn here. So brush up on your pic taking. Lots of info to be gleaned.
> Jim


Thank you


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2021)

#countryboyz
 Oh man, loving the smoke house. Got pics of the interior? And if you need a taste tester I'll DM you my address.
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2021)

#countryboyz said:


> Where about Steve? Originally from Utica



Newark, between Rochester and Syracuse.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! Fine looking chubs and sausage, nice smokehouse too! RAY


----------



## #countryboyz (Jan 9, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> #countryboyz
> Oh man, loving the smoke house. Got pics of the interior? And if you need a taste tester I'll DM you my address.
> Jim


----------



## #countryboyz (Jan 9, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! Fine looking chubs and sausage, nice smokehouse too! RAY


Thank you 
I use a turkey fryer propane set up for internal heat with a regulator hooked up in the back.Wood stove piped in for cold smoke.  I’ve gone from wood poles to metal poles, well because metal doesn’t burn and break! Lol! I made three levels of notches on the side walls for the poles..this is for metal racks basically. I only hang from the top racks.


----------



## #countryboyz (Jan 9, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> #countryboyz
> Oh man, loving the smoke house. Got pics of the interior? And if you need a taste tester I'll DM you my address.
> Jim


I use a turkey fryer propane set up for internal heat with a regulator hooked up in the back.Wood stove piped in for cold smoke. I’ve gone from wood poles to metal poles, well because metal doesn’t burn and break! Lol! I made three levels of notches on the side walls for the poles..this is for metal racks basically. I only hang from the top racks.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2021)

Man this is nice. When I get my forever home I want to convert my MB propane smoker into something like that.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Nice set up you have there! And some great looking goodies coming out of your smoker. 

Ryan


----------



## #countryboyz (Jan 9, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! Nice set up you have there! And some great looking goodies coming out of your smoker.
> 
> Ryan


Thank you sir


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from central PA. Awesome smokehouse you got there.


----------



## drmd421 (Jan 19, 2021)

Howdy from Texas! Appreciate y’all letting me join. I’m currently tweaking my smoker so I’m just smoking ribs and such at the moment but I’ll have it under control in no time.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 19, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.  Very nice smokehouse and products.

JC


----------

